# 50mm Art Owners--What firmware version?



## YuengLinger (Feb 12, 2015)

Having no luck finding mention of a firmware update online, I turn to CR... Thanks!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2015)

I bought mine very early in April last year and it hasn't been updated, checked regularly with the docking.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 12, 2015)

Viggo said:


> I bought mine very early in April last year and it hasn't been updated, checked regularly with the docking.



Either the problems reported here on CR are among the very, very few, or Sigma is having no luck finding a fix for AF randomness.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's the latter, it was the same with 35A, and I'm 100% sure it's the same with the 24 A.


----------

